# 5week old puppy doesnt like to drink



## shadowspar (May 12, 2008)

i just got a 5 week old puppy from this lady. she was going to get rid of it so she ask me if i wanted it. she says its weaned already. i eats really well, i feed it the canned puppy food. but when i try to give it water in a bowl it will try it but not drink any more of it. if i mix it in the food then as it eats itll drink what is there in order to get the food. so i thought maybe it wasnt fully weaned. i bought it milk replacement and a bottle. it just naws on the bottle nipple. so i tried feeding it milk replacement in a bowl it took a sip and didnt want any more. is this normal? if not what can i do?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

5 weeks is WAY to young for this puppy to have been taken from mom; he really has no concept of alot of things; be especially prepared for potty issues...he barely has any ability to hold it, at his tender age 

I would simply continue to add water to his food...and perhaps a bit of the milk too, if he will lap that up; feed him in real small increments, often, so he can get the most out of the food and water you are giving him. Keep water down at all times, too...you may just not be noticing him drink. 

I would get him into a veterinarian asap, too, for a full exam; get him checked for worms\internal parasites as well, and wormed if necessary. He also needs his first set of shots asap...

The better quality the food, too, the better off he will be  I recommend Solid Gold, Chicken Soup, and Taste of the Wild, for a few 'starter' suggestions.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

you had better bring the pup to vet and see if there is some supplement you can give him as he is way too young to be weaned from his momma


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

At 5 weeks they can be weaned but should be on guel type food and introduced to water..5 weeks is way to early to be taken from the dam and litter mates..I would efinitly take that puppy to the vet and In most areas there are laws that say 6 to 8 weeks at least before a puppy is released she can actually be charged and she should be IMO


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My biggest concern with this puppy is socializing. THe MOMENT he is old enough, get him his shot sets so you can get him out and SOCIALIZE!

A TON of precious time has been stolen from this puppy.

He learns important things from Mama and littermates at this crucial stage...things such as bite inhibition (learning how to use his mouth and teeth gently). He also learns proper doggy etiquette, such as how to greet another dog and not be overbearing.


----------



## bamassee (May 12, 2008)

I agree that 5 weeks is WAY too early to take from Mom but I had an experience with my Yorkie that may help. I purchased my little one when she was 5 weeks old, Mom was rejecting her litter and Breeder was giving the puppies a "gruel" that helped my little girl stay healthy. I continued this until the pup was 8 weeks old. 

This is what was mixed: A bit of high quality puppy food, a bit of cottage cheese and a bit of milk or puppy milk replacement (can also use goats milk). Warm in microwave (be careful not to overheat, should be just warm to the touch). Mix well, consistency should be kind of mushy but not pasty, so be sure to stir after heating so little one will be able eat easier. It smells gross but my 5 week old simply gobbled this down......if you try this, let me know if it was as successful for you as it was for me. 

Also, try a different nipple for your bottle, I went through 4 or 5 different ones until I found one that my baby would feed from. A soft "newborn" nipple worked the best (I used Playtex). Also, try making hole larger in nipple, it may need a little help suckling.

Please have vet take a look at your little one, I'm quite sure they have had experience with this sort of thing. Good luck with your furry baby.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

Puppy food soaked in warm water or goats milk (soaked untill the food is soft) is a good suggestion. Do you know what the person you got it from was feeding? Also, a puppy this young will need to be fed at least four if not five small meals a day - early morning, noon, afternoon, evening and if you can work it in another feeding say about 10 p.m.ish. Do not free feed, the soaked food will spoil if left out too long. When I got Olivia, she was five weeks old (left in a vacant lot to die) and I had to rearrange my daily schedule to feed her properly. It's only for a couple of weeks and then you can drop one feeding and a couple more weeks , drop another feeding. Up until about 16 weeks (depends on the puppy) I feed three times a day and after that twice a day for the rest of their life. Leave fresh water out for the puppy - it will drink some but with the water in the food it may not need to drink as much as you think. Olivia played in her water dish so I offered her water several times a day and no water at night. 

As others have said, socialization is critical for a puppy to grow into a well adjusted adult dog. However, I would stay away from dog parks and petsmart until the puppy has all it's vaccinations. One of my customers is bringing her puppy to the garden center where I work to socialize her with people (in an area without other dogs that might carry diseases). If you have friends with puppy tolerant dogs that have all their shots you can let the puppy socialize with them and learn the doggy communication skills it needs to be a well adjusted adult. For that matter, is this your only dog? 

By the way, what is your puppies name? Sex? What breed or breeds is it? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Gruel recipe that I use

1 15oz can evaporated milk
2 cans water
2 beaten egg yolks
1 tablespoon cream (or half-half i prefer cream)
1 tablespoon honey (optional reduce if stools are loose)
Baby rice cereal to thick to desired thickness
I also add yogurt as they get older


----------



## shadowspar (May 12, 2008)

the puppy is a male miniature pinscher. yes i have another dog its a german shepherd (outside). the puppy eats alot, i feed it the caned food might dogs. what i do now is feed it that, mixed with milk replacement. it wont eat it if theres too much liquid. but it loves the food. i saw it take a sip of water today, hopefully it does that more often. oh and the milk replacement i water it down so theres less milk. it still urinates alot, so it must be getting liquid from the can food mix. oh and is what im feeding it fine? or do i have to switch to something else? when is the right time to take it to the vet? i was thinking of waiting till it was 7 weeks.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

what canned food are you feeding it ?? brand and type ? I would be takeing that puppy to the vet ASAP you need to still worm it and to find out if there are any congenital problems


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Call the vet and ask if they can fit you in tomorrow. He will give you precious advice about how to care and feed you little one.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Mighty dog is not the best brand food, but I guess if it is working for the puppy, then use it for now, especially because he is actually eating it...(go check out the 'food' forum)

When you run out, I suggest a better quality food, however...


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Canned food has 74% moisture so he probably won't be drinking a whole lot of liquids. As the others have stated 5 weeks is way to young to be away from mama. Please get him to a vet ASAP, his life may depend on it. 


'


----------



## shadowspar (May 12, 2008)

Patt said:


> Canned food has 74% moisture so he probably won't be drinking a whole lot of liquids. As the others have stated 5 weeks is way to young to be away from mama. Please get him to a vet ASAP, his life may depend on it.
> 
> 
> '


i will try to do that. ill probably get an appointment for this weekend. by the way i was curious, do all puppies have worms? or is it just a precaution?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

shadowspar said:


> i will try to do that. ill probably get an appointment for this weekend. by the way i was curious, do all puppies have worms? or is it just a precaution?


It's quite common for puppies to have worms. They can get them before they are even born or from the mom's milk. Here's a great link for a new puppy guardian. I'm sure it will answer most of your questions.

http://www.sniksnak.com/doghealth/puppies.html

Please keep us updated on the pup.


----------



## SpudNZasha (Apr 25, 2008)

My dog (Spud) has always given me strife about how much he drinks... even when we come in for a long run or something he'll have one or two sips and that's it... when I think he should drink more, I simply cup water in my hands and he ALWAYS licks it from my hands affectionately as if I'm giving this amazing treat for him. He would drink a gallon that way if I had the persistence... 

just a thought 

D


----------

